# Relatives of 'Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom'



## HiTideGoldens

Our Chloe is a Zoom daughter. Her pedigree (also a test breeding still) is here: Pedigree: alice zoom. Jack is also a Zoom nephew. Jack's sire and Zoom are half-brothers, both sired by Talon (CH Daybreak Varsity Jump): Pedigree: Scotts 24K Jack Jackitty Jack


----------



## Jamm

Aw so your Chloe is like.. Joeys Aunt or something.. and Jack and Joey are... cousins ? of some sort? haha


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Jamm said:


> Aw so your Chloe is like.. Joeys Aunt or something.. and Jack and Joey are... cousins ? of some sort? haha


Chloe is definitely Joey's aunt. I think Jack and Joey are second cousins?


----------



## Jamm

Something like that... Haha so neat!  they are all beeeaaauuttiiiffulllllllll <3


----------



## arcane

*relatives!*

My Kiss is a daughter of Logan as well, so a Zoom grandaughter 
Pedigree: Arcanes Se Duck Tress

Her momma is my Teal ...so I guess that makes her a 1/2 sis to your Joey in a round-about way! lol


----------



## Jamm

Aw ya! I totally see Logan in her. Shes so beautiful!


----------



## sameli102

Ty is Zoom's son. I need to get some new pics when I get a chance. Mom is Sandpiper's Good Vibrations Pedigree: Sunkota's Tied To Science


----------



## timberwolf

Timber is a grandson of Zoom's.
Here's his pedigree - 
Pedigree: Stormynights Shiver Me Timbers


----------



## C's Mom

Wow, this Zoom golden has produces some very beautiful goldens. Does anyone have a pic of Zoom?


----------



## timberwolf

Here is his k9data site -
Pedigree: BIS/BISS Can./Am. Ch. Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom Can. SDHF, Can./Am. OS


----------



## C's Mom

My word but that Zoom is one handsome golden. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Sunkota

*Zoom Son*



sameli102 said:


> Ty is Zoom's son. I need to get some new pics when I get a chance. Mom is Sandpiper's Good Vibrations Pedigree: Sunkota's Tied To Science



That was definitely a "boy litter"!! All the boys were so nice. I am so glad Chris took Ty or I would have 3 boys here ;-)


----------



## ataylor

My dogs, Kailey and Jackson, are distant relatives to Zoom. Zoom's Great-Grandfather is Derby, Ch Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS. Derby is also Kailey's Great-Grandfather and Jackson's Great-Great-Grandfather.


----------



## kjengold

I have 2 Zoom sons, Tulley (K-Jen's One In A Million) and Wilbur (K-Jen's Wilbur The Won N Only).


----------



## whiskey creek goldens

My girl Mia is a grand daughter of Zoom's on her sir's side. Her sire is Shyan's take a long long look.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

No Zoom kids here, but if I were getting another puppy right now there is a Hubba Hubba Hubba (Zoom's brother) litter that I would be begging to be on the list for.


----------



## vleffingwell

I am getting a Hubs baby girl - they are 3 weeks old currently and I got 4 to pick from!


----------



## ragtym

Always have to get in on the Hubbs love :

Notty - Hubbs daughter


----------



## Gwen

My Razz is a Zoom boy too. He's a beautiful boy but he doesn't take after his Daddy - at least I don't think so - but I understand that he has his Daddy's temperment. Here's Razz's pedigree along with his picture @ 7 mos old.

Pedigree: Can. CH. Ambertru's Razz Razz Metazz CGN TT 

Razz has recently sired a litter with Can Ch. Ambertru's Supernova and puppies should be GORGEOUS.

My Thai is a grandson of Zoom on his mother's side. Here's his pedigree http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=415278


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Here's an updated picture of my Chloe. Zoom is her sire, but I think she's taken after her dam quite a bit in being a "late bloomer." She's just starting to look like an adult at 14 months.


----------



## Jamm

Shes gorgeous


----------



## stan and ollie

I've got to join in too. My Oliver is a son of Hubbs, nephew of Zoom.


----------



## Odette3

Just found this thread so am really late with any type of reply. My Wilson is a son of Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom, out of Ambertru's Wind in the Willows. He is alo Razz's brother. This picture was taken a couple of years ago. He is now 4.


----------



## desertsienna

*Georgie*

Georgie is a full brother to Zoom. He is 10 and still in good shape. Wonderful, ideal dog. Just a pet. He is perfectly obedient, has a lot of freedom and is a wonderful swimmer. People adore him and he makes friends everywhere he goes.


----------



## desertsienna

*You're welcome*

I wanted to let people know what a nice dog he is. He is strong and tough and beautiful and very smart.


----------



## Odette3

He is gorgeous. Wilson will be 6 next month.


----------

